# Cats are better than dogs



## Cereth

Hi everybody!

in every language you know... can you please say: "Cats are better than dogs"  

thanks!


----------



## Mutichou

In French: Les chats sont mieux que les chiens.
In German: Katzen sind besser als Hunde. (I'm not sure about plurals...)


----------



## Laia

In Catalan:

Els gats són millors que els gossos.


Anyway, I think in the Balearic Islands, they would say:

Es gats són millors que es cans. (Please correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## Whodunit

Mutichou said:
			
		

> In German: Katzen sind besser als Hunde. (I'm not sure about plurals...)


 
 It's correct.


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

* القطط أفضل من الكلاب.*
_(Al-qitatu afDalu min al-kilaabi.)_​


----------



## victoria luz

I gatti sono migliori dei cani 

_(I wholly heartfeltly agree)_

Victoria Luz
gattofila (cats-lover)


----------



## nichec

In Chinese:
貓咪比 狗狗好


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

Latin:  Feles meliores quam canes sunt.
          Feles meliores canibus sunt.

I don't agree, however.


----------



## lazarus1907

Spanish: Los gatos son mejores que los perros

Hi  "Le Pamplemousse",

Do you know any modern word derived from Feles (feline?) ? I am forgetting the little Latin I studied through lack of practice


----------



## kangminxi

in korean,

고양이가 개보다 낫다


----------



## Chriszinho85

In Portuguese:  Os gatos são melhores do que os cachorros.

Also:  Os gatos são melhores do que os cães.


----------



## Dalian

nichec said:
			
		

> In Chinese:
> 貓咪比 狗狗好


猫比狗好 is more commonly said in Mandarin


----------



## Lancel0t

Cereth said:
			
		

> Hi everybody!
> 
> in every language you know... can you please say: "Cats are better than dogs"
> 
> thanks!


 
In Filipino,

Mas magaling ang "pusa" kaysa / kesa "aso" .


----------



## Ilmo

In Finnish:
Kissat ovat parempia kuin koirat.
In Swedish:
Katterna är bättre än hundarna.


----------



## MingRaymond

Dalian said:
			
		

> 猫比狗好 is more commonly said in Mandarin


 
I agree. 貓咪比狗狗好 is what a child will say.


----------



## Cereth

Thank you so much for your answers! and definitely !Les chats sont mieux que les chiens!

soy ailurofílica (cats lover)


----------



## nichec

MingRaymond said:
			
		

> I agree. 貓咪比狗狗好 is what a child will say.


 
Right, call me a child. I just love the tender/innocent way they speak (oh, guys, come on, I'm just 24.... )


----------



## Tyfo

Danish: Katte er bedre end hunde.

If you need it with "THE cats are better than THE dogs" it's; Kattene er bedre end hundene.


----------



## Roshini

In Malay:
Cats are better than dogs - Kucing adalah lebih baik dari anjing.


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

.חתולים טובים יותר מכלבים


----------



## parakseno

Romanian:
Pisicile sunt mai bune decât câinii.


----------



## macta123

In Hindi
 Billiyan kutaon sey acchey hotein hain

In Malayalam
 Puchagal patigalleykalum nalatanu


----------



## Elieri

Ilmo said:
			
		

> In Swedish:
> Katterna är bättre än hundarna.



I would rather say "Katter är bättre än hundar" since katter*na *and hundar*na *are the plural definite forms. Indefinite form works better since the sentence is about dogs and cats in general (or so I guess)


----------



## bb3ca201

in Gaelic, we usually attach the definite article when we're generalising, so it would translate as "the dogs are better than the cats":

Tha na coin nas fheàrr na na cait.  (No, I didn't type wrong -- there ARE two "na"s there!)

Better yet, because you're stating a general truth (at least, according to you), you should really use the future tense of the verb to be:

Bi na coin nas fheàrr na na cait


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, _katoj estas plej bonaj ol hundoj_.


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian;

Mačke so boljše od psov.

Croatian: 

Mačke su bolje od pasa.


----------



## Saluton

Russian:
Кошки лучше, чем собаки.
or
Кошки лучше собак.
can see no point in this phrase anyway ;-)


----------



## 2PieRad

In Japanese, I learned: 猫は犬より好いです．neko wa inu yori ii desu


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Kočky jsou lepší než psi.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:
*«Οι γάτες είναι καλύτερες από τους σκύλους»* [i ˈɣates ˈine kaˈliteɾes aˈpo tus ˈscilus]

-MoGr fem. *«γάτα»* [ˈɣata] --> _felis catus, she-cat_ < Byz.Gr. *«κάττα» kátta* (fem.) < Late Lat. catta, cattus.

-MoGr masc. *«σκύλος»* ['scilos] --> _canis familiaris, male dog_ < Koine masc. noun *«σκύλ(λ)ος» skúl(l)ŏs* --> _young dog, puppy_ < Classical 3rd declension masc. noun *«σκύλᾱξ» skúlāk͡s* (nom. sing.), *«σκύλᾱκος» skúlākŏs* (gen. sing; it has the same meanings). 
The name *«σκύλος»* has replaced in the vernacular the Classical name *«κύων» kúōn* at least since the Hellenistic era (as Hesychius the Alexandrian attests): *«σκύλον τὸν κύνα λέγουσιν»* "they (i.e the mainland Greeks) name the kúōn, _skúlŏs_ (with obscure etymology, possibly of Pre-Greek origin, although its similarity to the Lithuanian skalikas, _barking dog_, is striking).


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I (EN speaker) wonder whether "Les chats sont meilleurs que les chiens." mightn't be preferable.


----------



## KalAlbè

Haitian Creole:
*Chat se pi bon pase chen*


----------



## bibax

Saluton said:


> Russian:
> Кошки лучше, чем собаки.
> or
> Кошки лучше *собак*.


Czech (like Russian) can also use the _genitivus comparativus,_ however in contemporary Czech it is somewhat bookish:

Kočky jsou lepší *psů* gen. (lit. ...better of dogs).

Commonly: Kočky jsou lepší _*než*_ psi nom. (= ... *than* dogs).

Note: Latin uses the _ablativus comparativus_ (feles sunt meliores *canibus* abl.).


----------



## Red Arrow

Dutch: Katten zijn beter dan honden.

Which is wrong, by the way  It should be: Honden zijn beter dan katten.


ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> I (EN speaker) wonder whether "Les chats sont meilleurs que les chiens." mightn't be preferable.


 I don't understand why Mutichou and Careth said 'mieux'. Mieux is an adverb, so only used with verbs.

Cats dance better than dogs: Les chats dancent *mieux* que les chiens.

Are "EN" and "NL" speakers better at French than the natives?


----------



## bibax

And some native Czechs say _lepší _(adj.) instead of_ lépe_ (adv.). Incorectly, of course.

Kočky tančí* lepší* než psi (lit. les chats dancent _meilleur_ que les chiens).


----------

